# Is akicker Q series sub worth considering for my SQ build?



## tv_crimes (Jul 29, 2013)

I've read a couple of good things about this sub online, specifically in SQ builds but wanted to see if others have any experience installing or listening to them and could share your thoughts and or experiences. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Just looked at reviews on Crutchfield and the subs don’t seem to be that popular and I don’t hear about them being recommended on DIYMA here. A more popular option would be the JL W3 at the same price point. A really good and powerful option I went with is the Stereo Integrity RM-12 but it is closer to $430. 

Do you want a sealed sub or ported? How much power? What’s your budget? How much power do you have for your sub? For ported I remember one guy recommends Alpine, maybe the Type R but don’t remember clearly. There are many other subs that are popular on DIYMA so if you can answer the questions I posed, people will be able to make better recommendations.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

OP, Kicker doesn't get much love on here. Never had a kicker sub but here's the PASMAG review of it. If you get it from crutchfield you can always send it back if you don't like it.

https://www.pasmag.com/technology/test-reports/kicker-comp-q-cwq12-subwoofer-review


----------



## tv_crimes (Jul 29, 2013)

dgage said:


> Just looked at reviews on Crutchfield and the subs don’t seem to be that popular and I don’t hear about them being recommended on DIYMA here. A more popular option would be the JL W3 at the same price point. A really good and powerful option I went with is the Stereo Integrity RM-12 but it is closer to $430.
> 
> Do you want a sealed sub or ported? How much power? What’s your budget? How much power do you have for your sub? For ported I remember one guy recommends Alpine, maybe the Type R but don’t remember clearly. There are many other subs that are popular on DIYMA so if you can answer the questions I posed, people will be able to make better recommendations.


I usually only run my subs sealed. Amp is a RF T750. My budget is up to $600. My first choice after doing my initial research is the Audiofrog GB12. Obviously this is going to be a great choice but was really intrigued by the Q Class from Kicker for some reason. I had a Type R and tried it in 3 different boxed built to spec and was not a fan at all. Just didn't work for me and my setup. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## 06gtmike (Sep 30, 2009)

I’ve been contemplating trying one or 2 out myself but like you haven’t found any trustworthy opinions. World Wide Stereo has some open box 10’s and 12’s for $150 and $200 if you haven’t seen those yet.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kicker-42C...AOSwc9Zcw11F:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!23188!US!-1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kicker-42C...AOSwJcdcw1xe:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!23188!US!-1


----------



## tv_crimes (Jul 29, 2013)

Patriot83 said:


> OP, Kicker doesn't get much love on here. Never had a kicker sub but here's the PASMAG review of it. If you get it from crutchfield you can always send it back if you don't like it.


Gave that a read. Sounds pretty solid and to be what I am looking for. I still feel like I can't confidently pull the trigger. Your advice about crutchfield is perfect. I might just try the Q 12 and if it isn't what I am looking for, I'll exchange it for the Audiofrog GB12


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

the Q subs sound great. And at that price, they seem a steal- esp when compared to the $5-700 for a W6 or GB subs


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

tv_crimes said:


> I usually only run my subs sealed. Amp is a RF T750. My budget is up to $600. My first choice after doing my initial research is the Audiofrog GB12. Obviously this is going to be a great choice but was really intrigued by the Q Class from Kicker for some reason. I had a Type R and tried it in 3 different boxed built to spec and was not a fan at all. Just didn't work for me and my setup.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Can’t go wrong with the GB12 as it is a very nice sub. It compares well to the SI RM12 I recommended and you can’t go wrong with either. The GB12 is a little more sensitive so it uses the power a little more efficiently than the RM12. On the RM12 side, it has 30mm of excursion capability to 20 for the GB12 and handles 1200w vs 600w for the GB12. That amp would work well with either. A sealed enclosure with recommended enclosure size with would sound great with either sub though the RM12 might have a little more output.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

tv_crimes said:


> I usually only run my subs sealed. Amp is a RF T750. My budget is up to $600. My first choice after doing my initial research is the Audiofrog GB12. Obviously this is going to be a great choice but was really intrigued by the Q Class from Kicker for some reason. I had a Type R and tried it in 3 different boxed built to spec and was not a fan at all. Just didn't work for me and my setup.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I do not have experience with the GB12...just the GB10 and the GS12. 

If you are going to go sealed, choose the SI RM12 over the GB12. If you are going to go ported then choose the GB12.

And if you are considering the SI RM12....pm SI and ask mark for his opinion of the RM12 vs his new SQL-12 he is testing now.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The GB12 has 35mm linear excursion and when I model the Kicker, you would need a 7.28ft^3 enclosure for sealed at .707 QTC. The Kicker sounds like a crap sub to me, at least for SQ.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Niebur3 said:


> The GB12 has 35mm linear excursion and when I model the Kicker, you would need a 7.28ft^3 enclosure for sealed at .707 QTC. The Kicker sounds like a crap sub to me, at least for SQ.


Only 19 mm Xmax (one way linear, the standard) for the GB12.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

tv_crimes said:


> I've read a couple of good things about this sub online, specifically in SQ builds but wanted to see if others have any experience installing or listening to them and could share your thoughts and or experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Check out the new SQL12 from Stereo Integrity. 
https://m.facebook.com/stereointegrity/photos/a.143357895701209/2204829512887360/?type=3&source=48


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

ckirocz28 said:


> Only 19 mm Xmax (one way linear, the standard) for the GB12.


The rating I saw was 17.6mm 1-way (35mm total). Not every manufacturer does just 1-way. You need to look when comparing.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Niebur3 said:


> The rating I saw was 17.6mm 1-way (35mm total). Not every manufacturer does just 1-way. You need to look when comparing.


The standard and most every sub I’ve seen is 1-way XMax and if a manufacturer is posting 2-way excursion figures then they aren’t being genuine or truthful. Reminds me of Definitive Technology and how they post frequency response but without a +- dB figure. Let’s just say their frequency coverage is like +-10 dB. 

And the GB12D2 has 17.6mm and the GB12D4 has 19mm XMax


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Niebur3 said:


> The rating I saw was 17.6mm 1-way (35mm total). Not every manufacturer does just 1-way. You need to look when comparing.


That screencap is from the Audiofrog website, GB12D4.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

dgage said:


> The standard and most every sub I’ve seen is 1-way XMax and if a manufacturer is posting 2-way excursion figures then they aren’t being genuine or truthful.


I feel the same way, if I see a peak-to-peak excursion being the only excursion listed, I instantly don't trust that company.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

How is showing peak to peak, as long as they note that is how it is measured, not trustworthy? I would consider Dynaudio very reputable. 

https://dynaudiodata.blob.core.windows.net/media/2530/esotar2_1200.pdf


----------



## Asdcreation (Dec 11, 2018)

If you talking real sq utopia sub are top with their accuracy, but they come expensive, for budget ones audiofrog I have heard pretty good & lot of good reviews here about it,other one I can say is JL audio cp108lg 500 watt,if you have enough space,it is good @ low power & can really shake things up @ high power,make sure to get a bass knob upfront as you can control the bass pretty easily according to your needs


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Niebur3 said:


> How is showing peak to peak, as long as they note that is how it is measured, not trustworthy? I would consider Dynaudio very reputable.
> 
> https://dynaudiodata.blob.core.windows.net/media/2530/esotar2_1200.pdf


Dynaudio presents theirs as Linear Excursion and specify it as 1-way. I guess Max Excursion is their naming for 2-way Xmech or the mechanical limit.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been testing out the Kicker Q 12 in a 1.5 sealed box and it sounds great. Plenty of energy down low which isn't the case a lot of times with a lot of the "SQ" subs out there. I've tried many notable subs, boutique and otherwise, and the Kicker isn't lacking in any area. You'll have to try for yourself though.

Kicker isn't going to be recommended by many on Diyma.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

OP, are you looking at the L7 Q’s or the round Q’s?

The square subs can be great. I wouldn’t bother with Kicker’s round subs, so many better choices out there.

How about Arc’s Black series?


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

robtr8 said:


> OP, are you looking at the L7 Q’s or the round Q’s?
> 
> The square subs can be great. I wouldn’t bother with Kicker’s round subs, so many better choices out there.
> 
> How about Arc’s Black series?


It's funny that I've heard the exact opposite. I've heard the Kicker QB8 (8 inch square) and the CompQ 12 and they both sounded great to me. It wasn't a fair comparison due to the size difference however.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

In my open air V8 powered small vehicles I need maximum punch from minimum sub/box.
The 8” L5 in the PWK box fills the whole boat and I really like my new 8” L7T’s.


----------

